# Custom bells



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I just finished these cedar bells for my Red desert and lil dogs. 
Just thought I'd dress them up a little.

Thought I'd share


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

One word.....IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

ND FiveO said:


> One word.....IMPRESSIVE!


and sweet.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. The one on the lil' dog makes it LOUD. I'm gonna put it on the white mouthpiece and have a really long range call :wink:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

VBG,
Your going to have a lot of fun with this. Get yourself some fine sand paper and some buffing polish and shine those things up. Careful it can get addicting.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Papapete, already addicted! Making anouther one right now for a buddies grunt call


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

VBG

Nice job man! One of my favorite calls is my Verminator Syco Tweety that Papapete put into a custom wooden bell. It makes it quite a bit louder.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, I have made it a deal to make one for each one of my calls  I like how I can make them however loud I want based on what size I make the bell.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know where your getting your wood, but I had good luck with ebay.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I go cut my own.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

what kind of wood is the one on the left?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

the wood on the left looks like purple heart cedar to me; and second thing is why are you shining your calls up????? I would leave them rough just like they are. Maybe spray a satin sealer on them and let em go as that. No shine = more success guranteed!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what do you use to hollow them ot, your using a lathe right


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O.k., number one, they are both purple heart cedar, the one on the right just dosent look like it. Two, I'm not shining them up, they are both just sanded down. And to hollow them out I'm just using a drill press narrowing the bit size down little by little, and yes, I'm using the lathe to gut the body shaped.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

You should at least put some sort of finish on the call to bring out the color of the wood. I guess that's more what i was getting at then shining it up. It is your creation, do what you will.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If you do not want a heavy finish I would suggest using linseed oil, I used this to refinish a gun stock and it worked well, however it takes an extremely long time to get a quality finish, but its worth it. But there is nothing wrong with leaving them natural.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

if your looking for a finish (not tryin to tell you how to do your business) you could try Tru oil. it's a gunstock finishing oil from birchwood casey and you can find it anywhere. it's pretty easy to use, i've staind all of the guitars i've built with it. it does wonders for accenting the wood. especially purpleheart. those bells look really good. it definately looks like you know what your doin and i think i'm gonna give it a try now :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to try the linseed oil. I would like the natural color to come out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well whatever you do make sure to take some pride in your work. Make them look the best you can!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

nice work keep it up.


----------

